# CoDeSys PLCHandler



## Voxe (14 August 2011)

Hallo,

leider führt der Link der "CoDeSys PLCHandler" der 3S - Seite ins leere.

Ich habe gehofft, da kommen Infos für eine Active-X Verbindung zu CoDeSys, ähnlich wie es der Beckhoff mit ADS-OCX anbietet.

Weiss jemand etwas über eine Active-X Verbindung für Hochsprachen zu CoDeSys 

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## cybertracepda (14 August 2011)

Hallo !
ich habe mal bei Codesys nachgefragt und bekam die Antwort, es gibt eine dokumentierte API, die kostenpflichtig ist so ca. €3000 als Lizenz /wahrscheinlich verhandelbar,
Da kann man dann über Hochsprache auf die PLC Variablen zugreifen.
Eine andere Option wäre der OPC Server von Codesys, der gratis dabei ist.
Habe hier selber schon eine Anbindung mit Delphi gemacht und das funktioniert gut

mfg
Cybertrace


----------



## Voxe (14 August 2011)

Hallo @cyber,

hast du das mit Delphi mit dem OPC-Server gemacht 

Da ich nur rumspiele, sind 3k Euronen nicht akzeptabel.

Naja, was jetzt kommt kannste dir denken, Delphi passt, haste ein Beispiel, oder führt das zu weit. Will eigentlich nur auf die richtige Spur.

Gruß, Voxe


----------

